# Differences between canonrumors.com and canonrumors.co



## Jim_Kirk (Feb 26, 2020)

Could you explain the relationship between www.canonrumors.com and www.canonrumors.co

Thanks.
Jim Kirk


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2020)

Well, I wasn't even aware of the site but it sure seems redundant and lacking in the broader sense. Could it be related??

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Feb 26, 2020)

I think copycat might be the more accurate term.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2020)

There are lots of .co knock off/spoof etc sites out there hoping to benefit from those who click return before they have typed m.


----------

